# CEM Products "Personalized" Promocodes......



## CEM Store (Oct 11, 2011)

Ah, not so fast....just when you think I'm going to throw out a promocode for you to use without any work on your part......WRONG. You have to work for this one. Everyone is eligible to receive a 15% off "personalized" promocode, good for 15% off your ENTIRE purchase at the store. Here is what you need to do:

1) Follow me on twitter (www.twitter.com@cemproducts)
2) Mention me via twitter and I'll send you a personalized promocode.

My twitter followers get the latest in breaking news and product information, and cutting edge research-related topics, discussions, etc. All at your fingertips via your computer, laptop, mobile device, etc. Check it out and get your "personalized" promocode this week:

www.twitter.com@cemproducts

CEM


----------



## CEM Store (Oct 11, 2011)

Keep it goin'!


----------



## Walnutz (Oct 12, 2011)

twot time!


----------



## CEM Store (Oct 12, 2011)

bump


----------



## freakinhuge (Oct 13, 2011)

just sent you a mention, thanks cem


----------



## toothache (Oct 14, 2011)

Tweeting now.


----------

